# Ati driver is currently not loaded on your system...?



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 25, 2011)

i jus installed my 6970 ... and installed all the catalyst drivers... Catalyst Control Center... ATI display driver is not currently detected on your system... wat does this mean...???????

and i'm running the display using... my onboard VGA port... and the Intel HD3000 is enabled as well as ATI 6900 Series is enabled in my device manager...

and in GPU-z... my GPU clock is 250mhz??? can anyone explain this????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 25, 2011)

Connect display to card. 
U use lucid?


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

Disable the IGP using the BIOS. Also reseat the accelerator once.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Connect display to card.
> U use lucid?





asingh said:


> Disable the IGP using the BIOS. Also reseat the accelerator once.



I did solve the problem

Asus P8Z68-V Bios i've choosen PCIE/PCI => No display
then PCI/iGPU => Display Only Through On-Board VGA
now PCI/PCIE => Display only comes through GFX Card

Thats the problem guys... now everything is kewl!
all drivers working.... enjoyin MSI Lightnin Gfx


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

Fantastic. Beauty of solving problems yourself. Congos...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> I did solve the problem
> 
> Asus P8Z68-V Bios i've choosen PCIE/PCI => No display
> then PCI/iGPU => Display Only Through On-Board VGA
> ...



glad to read that problem is solved...
but do we have to set the BIOS while mounting a Graphics Card?


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> glad to read that problem is solved...
> but do we have to set the BIOS while mounting a Graphics Card?



yes! we need to... if the mobo settings are factory preset....

i mean look at the no of results u get by googling "No display after installing gfx card"


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 27, 2011)

OP, 
Then can you use lucid with the 3rd option..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 27, 2011)

why you have connected display to onboard gpu? u use lucid virtu? 
and new version of lucid can also be used after connecting display to discreet card. 
and all games dont support display through onboard gpu AFAIK.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 27, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why you have connected display to onboard gpu? u use lucid virtu?
> and new version of lucid can also be used after connecting display to discreet card.
> and all games dont support display through onboard gpu AFAIK.



no dude... now i've connected to my card itself... jus i mentioned diff. settings...


----------

